# HSQLDB



## Wargod (24. Mai 2007)

Ich möchte mit Hilfe der HSQLDB-Datenbank eine Menge von Daten abspeichern. Dafür habe ich die hsqldb.jar als Benutzerbibliothek. Nun habe ich leider nirgends was gefunden, wie ich eine neue Datenbank und verschiedene Tabellen darin anlegen kann. Kann mir da vielleicht jemand weiterhelfen?


----------



## HoaX (24. Mai 2007)

ganz normal per sql halt.

http://hsqldb.org/doc/guide/ch09.html


----------



## Wargod (25. Mai 2007)

Und das kann ich ganz normal mit der Statement-Operation machen?


----------



## AlArenal (25. Mai 2007)

Schonmal was über JDBC gelesen?


----------



## Guest (25. Mai 2007)

Ja habe ich! Nur halt mit der HSQLDB kenne ich mich bisher noch überhaupt nicht aus. Bisher hatte ich immer nur mit DB2 zu tun gehabt.


----------



## Wargod (27. Mai 2007)

Ich gabe zu, ich habe mich mit HSQLDB etwas schwer getan. Ich habe es mittlerweile hinbekommen. 

Eine Frage hätte ich nun aber noch: Ich habe ohne weitere Probleme eine Tabelle mit Primärschlüssel erstellt. Nun möchte ich aber gerne, dass beim Einfügen der Wert für den Primärschlüssel automatisch um 1 erhöht und zugewiesen wird. Doch mit dem AUTO_INCREMENT wird herumgemeckert. Weiß ja vielleicht jemand, was ich stattdessen machen muss? Ich habe nicht wirklich Lust mir erst den momentanen Maximalwert auszugeben, um ihn dann per Hand um 1 zu erhöhen.


----------



## Wargod (27. Mai 2007)

Gut, das hat sich auch schon wieder erledigt. Ich bin gerade darauf gestoßen, dass es mit IDENTITY geht...


----------

